# Which one to choose?



## Cubiewordie (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello,

I'm new at cubing, and I recently bought two brand less cube's.
One of them is already falling apart after 5 days, the other one is just not the thing for me.
That's why I want to buy a new one, a good one, and a fast one.
I like doing things fast, so a slow one is no option.

I already found a lot of links, but the one I like the most(it's looks), Is this one: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Magic_Cube_White_(New)-29940

I don't have a lot of money, so I can't afford a very expensive one.
I also found these:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16433

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21524

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Small_A_Magic_Cube_White-26653

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DS_PVC_Sticker_Clown_Revenge_Magic_Cube_Black-27432

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_LWB_Unfilled_Corner_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black-26320

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Magic_Cube_Black_(New)-29939

My question is, Is one of these a good one? Or can you give me a link to another one?
I live in Europe, so "free shipping" would be fantastic.

I hope someone can help me, this is something I always wanted to do, and I don't want to quit with it because I cant find a good cube

Greetings,

Cubiewordie


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't like any of those unnamed cubes, and the type a 1 is quite outdated. I recommend the Type F2 or the type A5. They are my favorites.


----------



## WeIsPrius (Sep 9, 2010)

In the world of cubing the canon really does go, "You get what you pay for." So while a $4 cube may seem like an amazing deal, it's well worth it to aim for that $12 Guhong for example. Pay a little now, save a lot later. Otherwise you might keep ending up buying cheap $4 cubes, wasting more time and money. 

The most popular cubes on this website seem to be the F II, Alpha V, and GuHong, all within the $8-12 range. I've posted them here with the cheapest available seller. 

GuHong: http://lightake.com/search.do/type.search~ty.0~searchtxt.guhong

Alpha V: http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-New-Speed...405?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cac73ca8d

F II: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_SE_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black_-27101


----------



## WeIsPrius (Sep 9, 2010)

BTW, I dont mean to hijack your thread but I really do like this one you posted: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21524

Does anyone know if it's available elsewhere, such as lightake?


----------



## Cubiewordie (Sep 9, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> In the world of cubing the canon really does go, "You get what you pay for." So while a $4 cube may seem like an amazing deal, it's well worth it to aim for that $12 Guhong for example. Pay a little now, save a lot later. Otherwise you might keep ending up buying cheap $4 cubes, wasting more time and money.
> 
> The most popular cubes on this website seem to be the F II, Alpha V, and GuHong, all within the $8-12 range. I've posted them here with the cheapest available seller.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the quick reply, But I want to add something, I really, really like white cube's, are the three you showed me available in white? And are these good for speedcubing?


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 9, 2010)

I have the A-5 in white so that's definitely available. So is the GuHong. I won't speak for the F-II though I have no idea if it comes in white.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 9, 2010)

Cubiewordie said:


> WeIsPrius said:
> 
> 
> > In the world of cubing the canon really does go, "You get what you pay for." So while a $4 cube may seem like an amazing deal, it's well worth it to aim for that $12 Guhong for example. Pay a little now, save a lot later. Otherwise you might keep ending up buying cheap $4 cubes, wasting more time and money.
> ...



White and black cubes are made from the same plastic, so yes, they are good for speedcubing.


----------



## WeIsPrius (Sep 9, 2010)

Glad you asked, I really like white cubes too. As you requested:

FII in white: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_SE_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White_-27102

Guhong in white: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_Porcelain_White-31105

Alpha V in white: http://cgi.ebay.com/White-New-Speed...975?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5a2ad647


FYI, the F II white is ~70 cents more, and the Alpha V starts at a dollar more (I suggest you make an offer though for the Alpha V – I got my white for $5 + shipping). The Guhong is also available in every color imaginable. Well, except fuchsia, teal, and camelia.


----------



## Cubiewordie (Sep 9, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> Glad you asked, I really like white cubes too. As you requested:
> 
> FII in white: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_SE_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White_-27102
> 
> ...



So you suggest that I should buy the white Alpha V?
But what's the difference between that one and this one: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Magic_Cube_White_(New)-29940
They look the same for me.

EDIT: I'm sorry, I forgot to say something, I know it looks like I'm kinda cheep, but my biggest problem is that is if I buy the one at lightake, the shipping is free, and if i buy the one on ebay, the shipping is another 5 bucks.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 9, 2010)

Cubiewordie said:


> WeIsPrius said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you asked, I really like white cubes too. As you requested:
> ...



The cube in your link is the type A1. It is the original model, and the A5 is the 5th model.


----------



## WeIsPrius (Sep 9, 2010)

Cubiewordie said:


> EDIT: I'm sorry, I forgot to say something, I know it looks like I'm kinda cheep, but my biggest problem is that is if I buy the one at lightake, the shipping is free, and if i buy the one on ebay, the shipping is another 5 bucks.



The eBay seller charges $5 for shipping but it’s all relative. Google ‘Alpha V cube’ and you will see that every other website sells it for $12-14 (that is, if they haven’t sold out). 

I’m not recommending you buy the Alpha V over the F II or Guhong. They are each unique and great in their own way. In a nutshell, the F II is buttery smooth, fast, quiet, but feels very toy like and bubbly. The Alpha V on the other hand is solid, responsive, and fast, but it is loud (clicky), tends to lock up, and is not as smooth as the F II. Guhong is great all around: great corner cutting, fast, but initially requires some lube. 

The difference between the Alpha I and Alpha V? I don’t know to be honest, I never tried the Alpha I. The cubies are shaped differently however, and I imagine it’s slower and locks up even more than the Alpha V. The only analogy that comes to mind right now is the Gen I Prius and the current Gen III Prius. Why go for the old model that only gets 40 mpg, when you can buy the model that gets 55 mpg....?


----------



## will6680 (Sep 9, 2010)

F-II and Alpha V come in white. I recommend both because its worth getting both to find out your preference. No one can really tell you which is better. :/


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 9, 2010)

Go for dayan guhong, not [B/] that pricey at 13 dollars


----------



## Radcuber (Sep 9, 2010)

Cubiewordie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new at cubing, and I recently bought two brand less cube's.
> One of them is already falling apart after 5 days, the other one is just not the thing for me.
> ...


If you don't mind me asking where do you live in Europe?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 10, 2010)

Cubiewordie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new at cubing, and I recently bought two brand less cube's.
> One of them is already falling apart after 5 days, the other one is just not the thing for me.
> ...



http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Magic_Cube_White_(New)-29940
↑ that's an Alpha III-SV

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16433
↑ that's a Type C (I)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21524
↑ that's a C4U DIY

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Small_A_Magic_Cube_White-26653
↑ that's an Alpha mini 46 mm

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DS_PVC_Sticker_Clown_Revenge_Magic_Cube_Black-27432
↑ that's a clown cube (tiled verson)

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_LWB_Unfilled_Corner_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black-26320
↑ that's not a cube

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Magic_Cube_Black_(New)-29939
↑ that's an Alpha mini 52mm


Except for the clown cube and the crap cube, all these are very nice 3x3s. They are all very good for speedsolving, it just depends on your personal preferance. But for a beginner I recommend the Alpha III-SV. It's very good for advanced cubers and especially beginners. The onlw downside is that it may slow down after quite some period of time (depends on how much you use it, all cubes will eventually slow down when it is worn out). If you want something a bit cheaper, I'd say go for the type C in your link. It is very nice, just that the design is a bit outdated. It is a fast cube compared to other DIYs of the classical mechanism.



theanonymouscuber said:


> Cubiewordie said:
> 
> 
> > So you suggest that I should buy the white Alpha V?
> ...



Actually, that cube is the Alpha mini 52 mm, which is a very recent model.


----------



## Cubiewordie (Sep 10, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> I’m not recommending you buy the Alpha V over the F II or Guhong. They are each unique and great in their own way. In a nutshell, the F II is buttery smooth, fast, quiet, but feels very toy like and bubbly. The Alpha V on the other hand is solid, responsive, and fast, but it is loud (clicky), tends to lock up, and is not as smooth as the F II. Guhong is great all around: great corner cutting, fast, but initially requires some lube.


So what you say is that If I buy this one: http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_White-31026 I just have to lube it, and its perfect?
I dont really want one who tends to lock up, so the Alpha V wouldn't really be my thing if it does.



Radcuber said:


> If you don't mind me asking where do you live in Europe?


No I dont mind I live in the Netherlands



daniel0731ex said:


> Except for the clown cube and the crap cube, all these are very nice 3x3s. They are all very good for speedsolving, it just depends on your personal preferance. But for a beginner I recommend the Alpha III-SV. It's very good for advanced cubers and especially beginners. The only downside is that it may slow down after quite some period of time (depends on how much you use it, all cubes will eventually slow down when it is worn out). If you want something a bit cheaper, I'd say go for the type C in your link. It is very nice, just that the design is a bit outdated. It is a fast cube compared to other DIYs of the classical mechanism.


I dont mind if it cost's like 10 dollars, but I prefer paying for quality(10 dollars cube, no shipping) above paying for shipping(5dollar's cube, 5 dollars for shipping.).
I really don't like buying a cheaper version of something, because the shipping is expensive.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 10, 2010)

Cubiewordie said:


> I just have to lube it, and its perfect?



Nothing can be perfect, and it depends on how you like your cubes, but the Dayan Guhong is certainly very good. I got mine today and lubed it with Maru lube. I actually had to tighten it, because it overshot too much, and popped. It's still a bit too fast, but it's _very_ good. Dayan Guhongs are awesome!


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 10, 2010)

I would recommend a type CII. They are really nice cubes. Here is a link to the website. It is a little pricy about 15$ in all. It comes in white and black.

http://www.cubedepotusa.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1426728


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 10, 2010)

So what you say is that If I buy this one: http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_White-31026 I just have to lube it, and its perfect?

Use maru lube to lube it. it is awesome.


----------



## Radcuber (Sep 10, 2010)

Ahh ok then. ebay.co.uk is quite good, for the FII, GuHong and the AV. I'm about to get a GuHong from ebay, it's a lot cheaper than if you were to buy from one of those American based online ones  Here are the links to a few: (Don't worry they're not prank tinyurls)
White FII - http://tinyurl.com/2uqwl6p 

Black FII - http://tinyurl.com/3xtte3x

Stickerless GuHong (White) - http://tinyurl.com/326qute

Black GuHong - http://tinyurl.com/39tmnox

Alpha V (White) - http://tinyurl.com/3aax73d


----------



## Radcuber (Sep 10, 2010)

Ahh ok then. ebay.co.uk is quite good, for the FII, GuHong and the AV. I'm about to get a GuHong from ebay, it's a lot cheaper than if you were to buy from one of those American based online ones  Here are the links to a few: (Don't worry they're not prank tinyurls)
White FII - http://tinyurl.com/2uqwl6p 

Black FII - http://tinyurl.com/3xtte3x

Stickerless GuHong (White) - http://tinyurl.com/326qute

Black GuHong - http://tinyurl.com/39tmnox

Alpha V (White) - http://tinyurl.com/3aax73d


----------



## Cubiewordie (Sep 11, 2010)

Radcuber said:


> Ahh ok then. ebay.co.uk is quite good, for the FII, GuHong and the AV. I'm about to get a GuHong from ebay, it's a lot cheaper than if you were to buy from one of those American based online ones  Here are the links to a few: (Don't worry they're not prank tinyurls)
> White FII - http://tinyurl.com/2uqwl6p
> 
> Black FII - http://tinyurl.com/3xtte3x
> ...



The stickerless Guhong, does the paint wear of after using it a lot?
This one has stickers, http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x...be_White-31026
so are the two of those the same? Just another way of giving it color?


----------



## clover (Sep 11, 2010)

Cubiewordie said:


> Radcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh ok then. ebay.co.uk is quite good, for the FII, GuHong and the AV. I'm about to get a GuHong from ebay, it's a lot cheaper than if you were to buy from one of those American based online ones  Here are the links to a few: (Don't worry they're not prank tinyurls)
> ...



No, the actual plastic is coloured. It's not painted.


----------



## Cubiewordie (Sep 11, 2010)

clover said:


> Cubiewordie said:
> 
> 
> > The stickerless Guhong, does the paint wear of after using it a lot?
> ...



So the color does not wear off? That sounds even better than sticker's, because they become ugly after a couple of uses.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 11, 2010)

Cubiewordie said:


> clover said:
> 
> 
> > Cubiewordie said:
> ...



The stickerless Guhong may be better for some people, but I find that it's easier with just regular stickers. Also, I don't think that you are allowed to use it in competition.


----------



## Cubiewordie (Sep 11, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> The stickerless Guhong may be better for some people, but I find that it's easier with just regular stickers. Also, I don't think that you are allowed to use it in competition.



So is there more difference between the one with the stickers, and the one without it? because you say there are people who think it's better.


----------



## Rubenajax (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi I am also from the netherlands and i should buy the f-II and the AV from lightake, its the cheapest and fastest. And I recommend you to buy black cubes because it is much more easy to recognize the colors.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 11, 2010)

Rubenajax said:


> Hi I am also from the netherlands and i should buy the f-II and the AV from lightake, its the cheapest and fastest. And I recommend you to buy black cubes because *it is much more easy to recognize the colors*.



For me, it doesn't really make a difference which colour the cube is. It's just your preference, I guess.


----------



## Cubiewordie (Sep 11, 2010)

So this one is good for a beginner, and usable for speedcubing?
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_Porcelain_White-31105

And is this the cheapest place to buy it, or is there a better place?


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Sep 11, 2010)

Cubiewordie said:


> *So this one is good for a beginner*, and usable for speedcubing?
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_Porcelain_White-31105
> 
> And is this the cheapest place to buy it, or is there a better place?



this cube is good from beginner too advanced.


----------



## Cubiewordie (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you for your help, I think I will buy a guhong, but the question I've got left is, when I buy one from Lightake, is it in a box, or do I need to build it myself?

PS: If someone knows a better place to buy it, I would really appreciate to hear it


----------

